# getting bubbles out of the sand



## steelersx (Nov 7, 2013)

How long does it take to get the bubble out of the sand after Filling? Its been days. Still get floaties. Pop the bubble and the sand falls. There are a million of them.


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

If the tank isn't planted just stir the substrate up a bit.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Ogre44 said:


> If the tank isn't planted just stir the substrate up a bit.


Sounded to me like the sand is floating around the tank trapped inside air bubbles - common with some brands of sand. 

Also sounds to me like you put dry sad in your tank and filled it with water. Did you wash it first?

I would remove any fish, remove most of the water and stir the crap out of the sand to get it all wet. Then remove the rest of the water since it's likely to be a mess, and then refill.


----------



## steelersx (Nov 7, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Sounded to me like the sand is floating around the tank trapped inside air bubbles - common with some brands of sand.
> 
> Also sounds to me like you put dry sad in your tank and filled it with water. Did you wash it first?
> 
> I would remove any fish, remove most of the water and stir the crap out of the sand to get it all wet. Then remove the rest of the water since it's likely to be a mess, and then refill.



I washed the sand first.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Some brands of sand have problems with clumping like that. Is it petco sand by any chance?


----------



## steelersx (Nov 7, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Some brands of sand have problems with clumping like that. Is it petco sand by any chance?


It is petco sand - It cleaned up easy but lots of bubbles on the bottom. I suppose they will eventually pop.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

In rickeys thread "ravings of a mad man" he posted that gasses trapped in the sand will either dissolve into the water or be consumed by bacteria. Unless you have large pockets of dry material I would do nothing.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

If it doesn't have plants in it, take a fork and start stirring. That's the only method I have found to work. They will eventually go away as the fish stir up the sand but I always opt fork.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

